# i get sick of my cam grrrrrrrrrr



## idolomantis (Jan 2, 2008)

i have an old canon powershot a60 i make good pics whit it last years.... of mountains, trees and other large things bud also some phasmids... bud now he has trouble whit light. flash,macro pics and more :angry: why do i have that dumb cam :angry: :angry: :angry: dont have the cash to buy a better one -.- my pics on this site arent good becouse of that cam grrr. i want to trow him out of the window now :angry: 

it,s so ANOYING!!!


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 2, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> i have an old canon powershot a60 i make good pics whit it last years.... of mountains, trees and other large things bud also some phasmids... bud now he has trouble whit light. flash,macro pics and more :angry: why do i have that dumb cam :angry: :angry: :angry: dont have the cash to buy a better one -.- my pics on this site arent good becouse of that cam grrr. i want to trow him out of the window now :angry: it,s so ANOYING!!!


yep..your get half decent shots of mountains and stuff but try macro u wont have a chance..i use to have one.wasnt canon but it was the same..the main problem i found was it was auto focus.and it would never focus on what i wanted..ask your mum for a canon 400d for last xmas present..


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 2, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> yep..your get half decent shots of mountains and stuff but try macro u wont have a chance..i use to have one.wasnt canon but it was the same..the main problem i found was it was auto focus.and it would never focus on what i wanted..ask your mum for a canon 400d for last xmas present..


great! so thats the problem.... hehe lets turn it of and see what happens  how much did you 400d cost?


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 2, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> great! so thats the problem.... hehe lets turn it of and see what happens  how much did you 400d cost?


380£ with 18-55mm lens..if u dont have enough money save up..it wil be worth it.do u want great pics?if so u need sn SLR - dont have to be canon but imo canon are the best..


----------



## Ian (Jan 2, 2008)

I sold my cam as I didn't really use it. Had a Fujifilm s9600. I've resorted to using the cam on my Nokia N95, and it's not all that bad =)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 2, 2008)

:lol: , do like cave man does, carve out of rock... ha ha me too!


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 3, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> :lol: , do like cave man does, carve out of rock... ha ha me too!


sure i do.... how do post them here, slam them in the computer?


----------



## Andrew (Jan 3, 2008)

My cam is a bit outdated too. I use a Canon Powershot G2. Big and bulky and always wants to use the flash when it doesn't seem necessary...the macro lense helps though.


----------



## Bill Pham (Jan 3, 2008)

i'm with MJ on this one. got the 30D myself. yea it's a CANON. get yourself a use body and a macro lens. they are going for pretty cheap now a day since the new model came out. whether you get a canon or nikon they both are pretty good.

Bill


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 3, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> sure i do.... how do post them here, slam them in the computer?


Is funny :lol: caveman no have pc, just yells "come here, look, see!"


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 3, 2008)

I was lookin at a sony or a olympic, are they any good?


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 4, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> I was lookin at a sony or a olympic, are they any good?


dont waste your money..get an slr


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 4, 2008)

ok guys i know i will buy a canon or nikon :lol: i just have 300 euros at the moment so i,m keep savin up


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 4, 2008)

the worst thing u guys can do is think " i have 300$..im going to get a camera..SLR is 600$.well il get the other one its cheaper " Dont do it..If u havent got the money for an slr like u said save up..it will be worth it in the end.SLR is manual focus so u can focus it just right.


----------



## Bill Pham (Jan 11, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> I was lookin at a sony or a olympic, are they any good?


hi Rebecca they are not that bad. is that they cannot get close to 1 to 1 ratio without adding all kind of accessories. then you just add more money to it. better of getting a dslr and a decicated macro lens. since you gonna wind up paying just about the same amount.

Bill


----------



## Bill Pham (Jan 11, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> ok guys i know i will buy a canon or nikon :lol: i just have 300 euros at the moment so i,m keep savin up


not sure what that equal to us funds. but yea keep saving up and get what you want instead of settling and not be happy with the result and then you want to upgrade again. suggest you get a xti and a 60 ef-s or the 100 ef lens to start. total should be around 900 or so. that's in us fund btw.

Bill


----------

